# Holes In Roof



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so I'm out at the trailer dewinterizing. Took off the cover this morning and found holes in the roof....

Uh oh. So, there's nothing else to do but keep removing it. Up near the frot I found the root cause : A pair of beady eyes under the cover! I managed to not fall off the roof, and the racoon I awoke made a hasty exit off the roof.

Now I have to buy roof patch and fix the four areas where he or she decided to chew through .


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wonder which one of you was more surprised???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so I'm out at the trailer dewinterizing. Took off the cover this morning and found holes in the roof....
> 
> Uh oh. So, there's nothing else to do but keep removing it. Up near the frot I found the root cause : A pair of beady eyes under the cover! I managed to not fall off the roof, and the racoon I awoke made a hasty exit off the roof.
> 
> Now I have to buy roof patch and fix the four areas where he or she decided to chew through .


That was really nice of you to make that nice shelter for him....


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Up near the frot I found the root cause : A pair of beady eyes under the cover!


And you thought that big lump under there was from the wind.









That sucks. Good luck on the repair. Hopefully there won't be too many issues from the varmit being inside. Excrement and what not.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reason 483 for not putting a cover on.

How big are the holes?????


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok, so I'm out at the trailer dewinterizing. Took off the cover this morning and found holes in the roof....
> 
> Uh oh. So, there's nothing else to do but keep removing it. Up near the frot I found the root cause : A pair of beady eyes under the cover! I managed to not fall off the roof, and the racoon I awoke made a hasty exit off the roof.
> 
> Now I have to buy roof patch and fix the four areas where he or she decided to chew through .


That was really nice of you to make that nice shelter for him....








[/quote]

lol my thoughts too..


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so I'm out at the trailer dewinterizing. Took off the cover this morning and found holes in the roof....
> 
> Uh oh. So, there's nothing else to do but keep removing it. Up near the frot I found the root cause : A pair of beady eyes under the cover! I managed to not fall off the roof, and the racoon I awoke made a hasty exit off the roof.
> 
> Now I have to buy roof patch and fix the four areas where he or she decided to chew through .


Sorry to here about the winter guest







and your destruction









However it sounds like a good excuse to upgrade the TT









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> However it sounds like a good excuse to upgrade the TT


LOL!!!! It is about time Nathan. What RV you buying this Spring?


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I hate surprises after springization... Know what I mean?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

He was awfully cute once I got over the suprise of finding him.

He never got into the trailer (really glad the vents were closed).

Nearly every other trailer in the cg was covered with a blue tarp. I guess he liked that fancy cover.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh my....thats horrible. ill be gone the next couple weekends but send me a note and if im around ill give ya a hand.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Reason 483 for not putting a cover on.


Man I swore i thought the same thing... but I said Reason number 501

LOL


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Reason 483 for not putting a cover on.


Man I swore i thought the same thing... but I said Reason number 501

LOL
[/quote]

Ghosty you know 501 is Gray Squirrel eating the roof not Raccoons.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Reason 483 for not putting a cover on.


Man I swore i thought the same thing... but I said Reason number 501

LOL
[/quote]

Ghosty you know 501 is Gray Squirrel eating the roof not Raccoons.








[/quote]

Yea..I thought so, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

That s***s you should have made a hat out of that thing.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't think a hat didn't cross my mind. However, there were a couple obstacles:
1. I don't carry a gun while uncovering the trailer.








2. There would have been holes all the way through the roof then.








3. I've always been a little partial to raccoons.









As for all of the naysayers on the covers, Saturday afternoon, I got to use my newly purchased roof patching kit to help another camper. They used a blue tarp, and when they uncovered found that a branch had fallen and landed on the vent. It put a decent sized hole in the vent, but the tarp held and therefore the trailer was completly dry! If that branch fell in November, and the trailer hadn't been covered, then they would have come to find a mess on their hands.








In short it all depends on your circumstances. For me, with the trailer sitting in the woods alone for the whole winter, I'll deal with the cover and find a way to keep that raccoon from climbing the ladder on the back.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> As for all of the naysayers on the covers, Saturday afternoon, I got to use my newly purchased roof patching kit to help another camper. They used a blue tarp,* and when they uncovered found that a branch had fallen and landed on the vent*. It put a decent sized hole in the vent, but the tarp held and therefore the trailer was completly dry! If that branch fell in November, and the trailer hadn't been covered, then they would have come to find a mess on their hands.


Reason 28 for MaxxAir covers. Takes a beating instead of the vent itself.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mother Natures cover.











*#1 reason for getting a garage to store the trailer in.*


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I heard the SPCA wants to give you an award for sheltering animals in the winter. You're so thoughtful!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> I heard the SPCA wants to give you an award for sheltering animals in the winter. You're so thoughtful!


They might have been upset if they saw the Raccoon jump from a 12' roof.








I didn't push him though.....


----------

